# John Muir's Letters



## Foxbat (Apr 20, 2005)

To mark the 167th aniversary of his birth  http://www.wisconsinhistory.org
has posted some previously unpublished letters by Muir.
Born in 1838 in Dunbar (my home town) in Scotland, John Muir is far more famous in the USA than he is here in the country of his birth. He established the American National Parks System, wrote prolifically on the natural world.

For those that are interested, a fascinating insight into a fascinating man.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 22, 2005)

That is remarkably interesting, all things considered


----------

